# Going to be a lot of this in the TN case



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 25, 2016)

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/s...-of-tennessee-football-player/article/2586537


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 25, 2016)

The only thing that "A lot of this happens" means in Tennessee is marrying within the family.. 

Daily Vols suck!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The only thing that "A lot of this happens" means in Tennessee is marrying within the family..
> 
> Daily Vols suck!



Or hush money payola to the victims!


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 25, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/s...-of-tennessee-football-player/article/2586537



So you are saying that UT is a hot bed for alcoholic women with loose morals?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 25, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> So you are saying that UT is a hot bed for alcoholic women with loose morals?



Can you blame them? Going to UT would make anybody drink..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Can you blame them? Going to UT would make anybody drink..



or being from there. lots of ugly heifers in kville


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 25, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Or hush money payola to the victims!



Bunches of it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 25, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Bunches of it.



Peyton paid his share!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 25, 2016)

Did someone say loose womens....


----------



## KYBobwhite (Mar 25, 2016)

*Soooooo.....*



Browning Slayer said:


> Can you blame them? Going to UT would make anybody drink..



What's your alma mater?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 26, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> What's your alma mater?



Which one?

A degree from UT is as valuable as high school diploma from Greater Atlanta Christian School...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Which one?
> 
> A degree from UT is as valuable as high school diploma from Greater Atlanta Christian School...



Why do you hate the Greater Atlanta Christian School, Slayer?


----------



## KYBobwhite (Mar 26, 2016)

*College*



Browning Slayer said:


> Which one?
> 
> A degree from UT is as valuable as high school diploma from Greater Atlanta Christian School...



Just curious what criteria you're basing your opinion on regarding  colleges. Where'd you go to college?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 27, 2016)

Troy university..I mean troll university


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 27, 2016)

Slayer is a gentleman and scholar, is what I've heard. 



I'm willing to bet he went to one of those ivy league get ups. All dressed up in turtlenecks and what not.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Which one?
> 
> A degree from UT is as valuable as high school diploma from Greater Atlanta Christian School...



Tell that to this guy

http://mabe.utk.edu/ut-alumnus-serves-as-commander-at-international-space-station/

And our genius Sr. QB in aeronautical engineering,  or
Nancy-Ann Min DeParle who served as counselor to President Barack Obama and Director of the White House Office of Health Reform from 2009-13

Michael C. Polt
was sworn in as the U.S. ambassador to Estonia in November 2009. During 2004-2007, Polt served as U.S. ambassador to Serbia and Montenegro.

James A. Haslam II
(1952) is founder of Pilot Corp., one of the largest privately owned companies in the U.S. and is headquartered in Knoxville. In 2006, he and his wife, Natalie (1952), made a $32.5 million gift to the university, the school's largest gift ever.

Samuel E. Beall III
(1973) is the founder of Ruby Tuesday restaurants. He is former chairman and chief executive officer of Ruby Tuesday Inc., and former president, CEO, and chairman of the board of Morrison Inc.


Senator Bob Corker
(1974) Senator Corker is a United States Senator from Tennessee, serving since 2007. Corker is currently chairman of the US Senate Committee on Foreign Relations and was named one of the 100 most powerful people in the world by Time Magazine in 2015.

Deana Carter
(1989) won the Country Music Association Song of the Year award in 1997 for “Strawberry Wine.” She has had three No. 1 country singles.

Henry Hartsfield Jr.
(Space Institute 1971) was a NASA astronaut. He made three space flights and was mission commander aboard Discovery in 1984 and Challenger in 1985. He was vice president of Raytheon Aerospace Engineering Services.

Min Kao CEO of Garmin, 

Sharon Price John CEO of Build a Bear

That's just a few notables and a few places them worthless UTK degrees will get you.


Ryan Seacrest,  Goldberg, and UFC fighter Forest Griffith is the best I could find for UGA alumni.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 28, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Tell that to this guy
> 
> http://mabe.utk.edu/ut-alumnus-serves-as-commander-at-international-space-station/
> 
> ...




This just proves that a few rose above their poor choice of college!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 28, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Slayer is a gentleman and scholar, is what I've heard.



That's right! Please see post #16

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=867960


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 28, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Why do you hate the Greater Atlanta Christian School, Slayer?



Yeah, that was a low blow. I should have said one of the inner city schools over in DeKalb county..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 28, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Just curious what criteria you're basing your opinion on regarding  colleges. Where'd you go to college?



My paystub, what else??? 

Isn't that how it should be gauged?

Again, I ask, which college do you want to know about?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 28, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Tell that to this guy
> 
> http://mabe.utk.edu/ut-alumnus-serves-as-commander-at-international-space-station/
> 
> ...



You forgot Paul Finebaum... 

Heck, if I was a Bama guy I would rather claim Harvey Updyke over Finebaum..


----------



## KYBobwhite (Mar 28, 2016)

*All of them*



Browning Slayer said:


> My paystub, what else???
> 
> Isn't that how it should be gauged?
> 
> Again, I ask, which college do you want to know about?



Give me all of them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 28, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Give me all of them.




I'll give ya a hint on the one I played Sports for.. Your SORRY Vols have NEVER beat them in Football..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> My paystub, what else???
> 
> Isn't that how it should be gauged?
> :





KYBobwhite said:


> Give me all of them.



Do you not agree that a bank statement could be used to gauge a "Degree's" value?

Isn't that the point?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Do you not agree that a bank statement could be used to gauge a "Degree's" value?
> 
> Isn't that the point?



Unless he has a degree in art or music..


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Unless he has a degree in art or music..


----------



## KYBobwhite (Mar 28, 2016)

*No sure don't*



Browning Slayer said:


> Do you not agree that a bank statement could be used to gauge a "Degree's" value?
> 
> Isn't that the point?



You're such an expert on colleges and their educational worth,  surely you can share your experiences in upper learning and the institutions that you gave you this knowledge.  I mean if UT is so bad,  what school did you attend that was better?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll give ya a hint on the one I played Sports for.. Your SORRY Vols have NEVER beat them in Football..



Oregon,  Purdue, Kansas St, Nebraska... There's some more,  but I don't care to look them up. Doubt you played for any of those. I bet you went to a lower tier school, that has only played UTK once in a down yr decades, upon decades ago. 

Pretty bad a man refuses to name a school he is an alumnus of. 

Bench warmer of ?? But,  hey.  At least you made it


Now that I think of it.  I could see a scenario where a TN player took your old flame. That explains why your so sour against UTK


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Unless he has a degree in art or music..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 29, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> You're such an expert on colleges and their educational worth,  surely you can share your experiences in upper learning and the institutions that you gave you this knowledge.  I mean if UT is so bad,  what school did you attend that was better?





BuckNasty83 said:


> Oregon,  Purdue, Kansas St, Nebraska... There's some more,  but I don't care to look them up. Doubt you played for any of those. I bet you went to a lower tier school, that has only played UTK once in a down yr decades, upon decades ago.
> 
> Pretty bad a man refuses to name a school he is an alumnus of.
> 
> ...



Not an expert by a long shot. But one thing I do know is, if UT was such a great college, why wouldn't it give certain Vols enough sense to already know the answers to the questions they ask? I know, it's cause like the poor folks of Knoxville they are too lazy to do the work needed to do anything except slide EBT cards at the local gas station. 

You 2 want to know my background but yet neither of you answer my question which has been asked a few times. 



> Do you not agree that a bank statement could be used to gauge a "Degree's" value?
> 
> Isn't that the point?



Unless, those degrees are in music or art.. I hear UT has an excellent "Under Water Basket Weaving" program..

If you 2 really want to get to know me, PM me, come have a beer, go fishing and then I might let you into my personal life. On 2nd thought, KY, that might be a little weird. You kind of creep me out with all of those threads you start about me so sharing personal info with you would be..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 29, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


>



I knew you had enough sense to get that one..


----------



## KYBobwhite (Mar 29, 2016)

*I creep you out?*



Browning Slayer said:


> Not an expert by a long shot. But one thing I do know is, if UT was such a great college, why wouldn't it give certain Vols enough sense to already know the answers to the questions they ask? I know, it's cause like the poor folks of Knoxville they are too lazy to do the work needed to do anything except slide EBT cards at the local gas station.
> 
> You 2 want to know my background but yet neither of you answer my question which has been asked a few times.
> 
> ...



You're the most self absorbed user on this board. As far as hanging out,  I've got 6 year old twins that are more mature than you. Find another babysitter.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 29, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> You're the most self absorbed user on this board. As far as hanging out,  I've got 6 year old twins that are more mature than you. Find another babysitter.



So, you never answered my question. Could a bank statement gauge a Degree's "value"?

And yeah, it's a little creepy if you look at your post count and your thread counts.. They have one thing in common.... Me!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 29, 2016)

Do you fish chickamauga any? Let's go!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 29, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Do you fish chickamauga any? Let's go!



Sorry, I don't buy anything from Tennessee so a fishing license would be out of the question!  Not to mention, I only drive through that state. I don't stop and help the local economy. 

Don't worry, in another 100 years all of the trash in Knoxville will start to break down and create the world's largest sink hole.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, I don't buy anything from Tennessee so a fishing license would be out of the question!  Not to mention, I only drive through that state. I don't stop and help the local economy.
> 
> Don't worry, in another 100 years all of the trash in Knoxville will start to break down and create the world's largest sink hole.



Tell em how you really feel Slayer.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, I don't buy anything from Tennessee so a fishing license would be out of the question!  Not to mention, I only drive through that state. I don't stop and help the local economy.
> 
> Don't worry, in another 100 years all of the trash in Knoxville will start to break down and create the world's largest sink hole.



Too bad besides Guntersville the chick is the best fishery in the country right now!  Well largemouth fishing.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Mar 29, 2016)

*Okay one last time*



Browning Slayer said:


> So, you never answered my question. Could a bank statement gauge a Degree's "value"?
> 
> And yeah, it's a little creepy if you look at your post count and your thread counts.. They have one thing in common.... Me!



I don't give a rip about your paycheck. Your ability to make money or lack there of,  is not a reflection on your university diploma. Initiative determines your success. One more time..... I dont care about your salary.  What college(s) did you attend? Again.... we're talking about educational institutions and their quality  not your income?


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 29, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Too bad besides Guntersville the chick is the best fishery in the country right now!  Well largemouth fishing.




cant even beat bama in fishing


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 29, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> cant even beat bama in fishing



They are both great. Guntersville has the numbers but Chick has the numbers of GIANTS. I don't remember the last time so many 10+ monsters were caught at Guntersville but every weekend tournament at chick for the last month has had at least 1 or more. Not including the state record 15+ lber caught 2 weeks ago. You can load the boat at both places but you have more chance of a giants at chick.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> They are both great. Guntersville has the numbers but Chick has the numbers of GIANTS. I don't remember the last time so many 10+ monsters were caught at Guntersville but every weekend tournament at chick for the last month has had at least 1 or more. Not including the state record 15+ lber caught 2 weeks ago. You can load the boat at both places but you have more chance of a giants at chick.




Tenn nor Bama can compete with Ga bass fishing. 17 lb bass don't even make the wall in these parts. Straight to the fryer for delicious bass nuggets.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 29, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Tenn nor Bama can compete with Ga bass fishing. 17 lb bass don't even make the wall in these parts. Straight to the fryer for delicious bass nuggets.



bama has much better freshwater fishing than ga.;


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> bama has much better freshwater fishing than ga.;



Mr. Perry says no.



http://www.in-fisherman.com/bass/10-best-bass-fishing-states-in-america/


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2016)

Daily BamabassSUX


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 29, 2016)

I've got to get a boat lol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I've got to get a boat lol



No need for a boat, you need a farmer.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 29, 2016)

Ha there's nowhere in Georgia I'd take the time to fish nowdays.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 29, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Mr. Perry says no.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.in-fisherman.com/bass/10-best-bass-fishing-states-in-america/



From 2013. Guntersville and chick have caught fire since then. Though I would like to get to some Florida lakes. I wished Georgia had some good lakes cause it's cheaper to fish in state lol. Alltoona carters Lanier are all junk.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 29, 2016)

Back on topic daily slayersux


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> From 2013. Guntersville and chick have caught fire since then. Though I would like to get to some Florida lakes. I wished Georgia had some good lakes cause it's cheaper to fish in state lol. Alltoona carters Lanier are all junk.





All you need is a little farm pond.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2016)

What do yall think about catching big bass off the beds?


Oh I just realized I wasn't in the Freshwater fishing thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 30, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> I don't give a rip about your paycheck. Your ability to make money or lack there of,  is not a reflection on your university diploma. Initiative determines your success. One more time..... I dont care about your salary.  What college(s) did you attend? Again.... we're talking about educational institutions and their quality  not your income?






I think you are REALLY proving my point about the education system coming out of Knoxville.

So, you are telling me, that you went to college, earned a degree and the WHOLE time you weren't looking towards the future and the possible earnings a diploma would get you? 

I'm guessing your major was in music or art.. I'm sorry. You are probably still paying the student loans.. 

I take it back... I think a high school diploma from the middle of no where in Mississippi is better than a degree from UT.. 

Daily uneducated Vols suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Unless he has a degree in art or music..





Matthew6 said:


>





SpotandStalk said:


>



It's looking more and more like this is "TRUE"!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> What do yall think about catching big bass off the beds?
> 
> 
> Oh I just realized I wasn't in the Freshwater fishing thread.



Remove a couple of key letters and your comment fits right in with the law suit.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Remove a couple of key letters and your comment fits right in with the law suit.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Mar 30, 2016)

*I think we're done here*



Browning Slayer said:


> I think you are REALLY proving my point about the education system coming out of Knoxville.
> 
> So, you are telling me, that you went to college, earned a degree and the WHOLE time you weren't looking towards the future and the possible earnings a diploma would get you?
> 
> ...



You're a flaming liberal. Just like Hillary,  you're avoiding the question and trying to belittle the person asking it.  I've learned you don't win with people like you. You're the Mayor of Delusiontown and strangely enough think you're outwitting everyone.  In reality your posts really are bizarre and make no sense. You just keep thinking your a mental giant there,  Einstein.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 30, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> You're a flaming liberal. Just like Hillary,  you're avoiding the question and trying to belittle the person asking it.  I've learned you don't win with people like you. You're the Mayor of Delusiontown and strangely enough think you're outwitting everyone.  In reality your posts really are bizarre and make no sense. You just keep thinking your a mental giant there,  Einstein.




Struck a nerve I see.. It was art or music.. Look at the bright side, you took 4 years of your life to learn to play the guitar and piano..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Struck a nerve I see.. It was art or music.. Look at the bright side, you took 4 years of your life to learn to play the guitar and piano..



I'm betting Piccolo.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 30, 2016)

Back on topic...  

Manning reference to stay in lawsuit.. 

http://espn.go.com/college-football...manning-reference-title-ix-suit-transfer-case



> the Manning reference is "entirely relevant" to show the existence of a "hostile and discriminatory sexual environment."


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm betting Piccolo.



I was really thinking the "Jug" would be the instrument of choice. 

I imagine this is what I would see in the music class up in 10RC.. Like "The Darlings"..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 30, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> What do yall think about catching big bass off the beds?
> 
> 
> Oh I just realized I wasn't in the Freshwater fishing thread.



I don't do that ever. Some ppl do though and don't care.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 30, 2016)

Why don't slayer post up his education regardless of who said what to whooooom or who cant get the point or whos made whos point. simple question I thought.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 30, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Why don't slayer post up his education regardless of who said what to whooooom or who cant get the point or whos made whos point. simple question I thought.




Cause it means nothing! KY likes to follow me around and 90% of ALL of his posts are in a thread I start or one he's quoting me in. Not to mention, he can't even post in a thread without name calling.. That's the creepy part!

I'm not going to share ANY personal stuff with him! 

If I told him the 2 Universities this thread would go off in another direction. Heck, one should be obvious.. 

He's held a grudge ever since I started the "Official Bash UT" thread a long time ago..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was really thinking the "Jug" would be the instrument of choice.
> 
> I imagine this is what I would see in the music class up in 10RC.. Like "The Darlings"..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 30, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> What do yall think about catching big bass off the beds?
> 
> 
> Oh I just realized I wasn't in the Freshwater fishing thread.




I love that style of fishing. Heck Ive got a buddy that snatches em up, squeezes the eggs into a zip lock bag, then throws the fish back. 

Makes some mighty fine eatin.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 30, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I love that style of fishing. Heck Ive got a buddy that snatches em up, squeezes the eggs into a zip lock bag, then throws the fish back.
> 
> Makes some mighty fine eatin.



ewwwwwwwwwwwwww

leave it to a nolefansux to gross us out


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 30, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> What do yall think about catching big bass off the beds?
> 
> 
> Oh I just realized I wasn't in the Freshwater fishing thread.



I know when I bow fish, it's easier to shoot them off the bed!

But if I'm trying to land the trash fish slam, I just come in here and bait the lines for Vols.. A Vol sucks here and a Vol sucks there and this place comes alive!

Like this thread, I pitched the bait out in post#2, missed, pitched it again in post#5 and I set the hook on post#10!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I know when I bow fish, it's easier to shoot them off the bed!
> 
> But if I'm trying to land the trash fish slam, I just come in here and bait the lines for Vols.. A Vol sucks here and a Vol sucks there and this place comes alive!
> 
> Like this thread, I pitched the bait out in post#2, missed, pitched it again in post#5 and I set the hook on post#10!



maybe you are a good fisherman after all.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 30, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I know when I bow fish, it's easier to shoot them off the bed!
> 
> But if I'm trying to land the trash fish slam, I just come in here and bait the lines for Vols.. A Vol sucks here and a Vol sucks there and this place comes alive!
> 
> Like this thread, I pitched the bait out in post#2, missed, pitched it again in post#5 and I set the hook on post#10!



3 pages later..........

Daily Bamasux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> maybe you are a good fisherman after all.



Maybe too good! I must of gave KY a sore mouth cause he swam off to deeper water.. 

Now worries, I can chum the water and bring him back in..


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 1, 2016)

i always catch charlies on spinner baits.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Apr 1, 2016)

*Finally realized something*



Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe too good! I must of gave KY a sore mouth cause he swam off to deeper water..
> 
> Now worries, I can chum the water and bring him back in..



I truly believe after your Pat Summitt/Alzeimers post,  that was immediately deleted,  that you really have serious issues.  Due to my family's experiences with this disease, I'm a little sensitive to anyone trying to find humor in it. You really are a sad,  sad individual. I don't want anything else to do with you or your bizarre posts. Grow up!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> What do yall think about catching big bass off the beds?
> 
> 
> Oh I just realized I wasn't in the Freshwater fishing thread.




Apparently that's a no no. See freshwater fishing forum for more info.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 1, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> I truly believe after your Pat Summitt/Alzeimers post,  that was immediately deleted,  that you really have serious issues.  Due to my family's experiences with this disease, I'm a little sensitive to anyone trying to find humor in it. You really are a sad,  sad individual. I don't want anything else to do with you or your bizarre posts. Grow up!



Agreed.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 1, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> I truly believe after your Pat Summitt/Alzeimers post,  that was immediately deleted,  that you really have serious issues.  Due to my family's experiences with this disease, I'm a little sensitive to anyone trying to find humor in it. You really are a sad,  sad individual. I don't want anything else to do with you or your bizarre posts. Grow up!



I missed it.  As I stated in there, I knew it was just a matter of time before he surfaced with a low class post.


----------



## AccUbonD (Apr 5, 2016)

Football will be here before you know it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 6, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> I truly believe after your Pat Summitt/Alzeimers post,  that was immediately deleted,  that you really have serious issues.  Due to my family's experiences with this disease, I'm a little sensitive to anyone trying to find humor in it. You really are a sad,  sad individual. I don't want anything else to do with you or your bizarre posts. Grow up!




So please enlighten everyone.. What did my post "SAY" that was so bad?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 6, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> Football will be here before you know it.




Hopefully not in Knoxville after the NCAA gets them!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 6, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> 3 pages later..........
> 
> Daily Bamasux



Make that 4 and the Noles and Bama suck. Just not as bad as the Vols!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 6, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I missed it.  As I stated in there, I knew it was just a matter of time before he surfaced with a low class post.



According to KY, all my posts are low class. I'm just a selfish, narcissistic and I only care about one thing.. Just read his posts. Heck, I could quote them. What's funny is I make fun of the Vols and he likes to do personal attacks. 

Hmmm.. KY, so how many posts have been deleted by Mods where you are personally attacking me? 

It's a double standard Buck..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> So please enlighten everyone.. What did my post "SAY" that was so bad?



We cant repeat it bec obviously it was inappropriate as it was removed very fast.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Make that 4 and the Noles and Bama suck. Just not as bad as the Vols!



And the Dogs fall just under the Vols.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 6, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> We cant repeat it bec obviously it was inappropriate as it was removed very fast.



And how does he know I didn't delete it?op2:op2:

Oh wait, he doesn't..


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 6, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> And the Dogs fall just under the Vols.



That only happens when a man stoops so low that his intake system is located to close to his outflow area.  Gives you a brown outlook on life.  Of course if you are a nole fan or a vol fan, life just sux anyway.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 7, 2016)

Well brownie, did you delete it. I can PM a mod and find out cause we all know you're scared to say or answer a question.

Now watch this, Brownie boy will come back with some lame repetitive comment about me and still not answer the question.

No the amount of money you make doesn't always reflect the degree you have. I know folks that have degrees in Ag science and make less than some welders that went to a 2 yr school of welding. But most folks with common sense knows that. 

I made a comment on here once about the twin towers being hit by terrorists. It was a very "cheap" attempt to prove a point. I acknowledged my fault. I got a pair and am not afraid to admit that classless is just that. Obviously some don't and then there are some mods that play along with it. sad really.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 7, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> Well brownie, did you delete it. I can PM a mod and find out cause we all know you're scared to say or answer a question.
> 
> Now watch this, Brownie boy will come back with some lame repetitive comment about me and still not answer the question.
> 
> ...



My post was this...




> ............................



So tell me oh mighty Vol, what was "SOOOOOO" wrong with that? 

And I could care less who you PM..


----------



## KYBobwhite (Apr 7, 2016)

*So*



Browning Slayer said:


> My post was this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why'd you delete it so quickly if it was so, in your words, harmless?  You knew exactly what you were doing with regard to the sensitivity of the subject. The fact that you're back on here trying to justify your post speaks volumes.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 7, 2016)

Exactly Ky.   Brownie loves to slap his lips together and run others down, even stooping to the level of making fun of an illness then tries to justify it.

Any real man wouls answer a simple question. he can't.  he was asked what college was his alma mater and he deferred. Must be ashamed of it. He tries to act like it's personal business but he wants to know and worry about everyone else's personal business. 

Yep either a Hillary or Bernie fan for sure, even sounds alot like Trump. All rude and mouthy yet never answers a question outright. yet thinks everyone else but him is the idiot.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 7, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Why'd you delete it so quickly if it was so, in your words, harmless?  You knew exactly what you were doing with regard to the sensitivity of the subject. The fact that you're back on here trying to justify your post speaks volumes.





emusmacker said:


> Exactly Ky.   Brownie loves to slap his lips together and run others down, even stooping to the level of making fun of an illness then tries to justify it.
> 
> Any real man wouls answer a simple question. he can't.  he was asked what college was his alma mater and he deferred. Must be ashamed of it. He tries to act like it's personal business but he wants to know and worry about everyone else's personal business.
> 
> Yep either a Hillary or Bernie fan for sure, even sounds alot like Trump. All rude and mouthy yet never answers a question outright. yet thinks everyone else but him is the idiot.



Ok, you 2 got me.. My Conscience was getting the best of me and I actually felt sorry for Pat...

I have now fixed that issue and I could care less about Pat or any Vol and especially the thoughts of a Ny Yankee....

And no, I don't think everyone outside of me is an idiot. I only think certain teams and certain fans are..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> maybe you are a good fisherman after all.





Matthew6 said:


>



I think so! Even got an Oakland Raider on the stringer! I keep throwing the Vol back & reeling him back in even after he said this



> I don't want anything else to do with you or your bizarre posts.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think so! Even got an Oakland Raider on the stringer! I keep throwing the Vol back & reeling him back in even after he said this



vols make good cutbait. I catch lots of dogfish on them.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 7, 2016)

Brownies are just as easy to throw back and catch again.

They love to repeat themselves over and over. 

notice Brownie boy still hasn't said what college he went to. I think he went to Tennessee.

And boy howdy that Ny Yankee comment sure did hurt. Come up with something original sometime and not be so repetitive. You sound like a spoiled brat that has either a hidden jealousy or hatred or both for Ten.

I get the fact that you LOVE the UGA dawgs, and so do I as well as 90% of the others on here, but good grief, you just keep on and on. I think it's funny, I really do. And you do keep us entertained. Just gets old with the repetition though.

And Matty 6 you're pretty close to browning level. You always just throw a word in here or there. Never really say anything of value. I see why you and Brownie usually agree with each other. You one of them little kids that hangs around the "tough" guy and spurts out words every so often just to keep it stirred up but when the heat is up you melt.

Once again, the hook is baited and the Brownie fish will bite.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 7, 2016)

One thing that Brownie wont cacth is an Atlanta Falcon. They waaayyyy down deep on the bottom. And so slow that every other team( fish) gets the bait before they do.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 7, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> Brownies are just as easy to throw back and catch again.
> 
> They love to repeat themselves over and over.
> 
> ...



if it makes you feel better i dont hate the yankees; in fact I dont like baseball or nascar. Glad you are a fan of both. They need all the support they can get.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> if it makes you feel better i dont hate the yankees; in fact I dont like baseball or nascar. Glad you are a fan of both. They need all the support they can get.



OMG you just surprised me. You actually typed a complete sentence. you go big boy.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 7, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> OMG you just surprised me. You actually typed a complete sentence. you go big boy.



ok. i do hate the yankees.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


>


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2016)

We can do without the personal attacks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> We can do without the personal attacks.



I'm use too it by a certain few. It's how you know you are winning an argument...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm use too it by a certain few. It's how you know you are winning an argument...



Page 5...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2016)

I deleted the Browning Slayer post in question and the responses that immediately followed it. It's to be expected these days that any thread can and will become a cafeteria foodfight. I felt like a thread dealing with a class act lady dealing with a disease that has touched many of our lives was not a place for levity, sarcasm, or potshots. 
Y'all find another thread, this one is done.


----------

